

Yahoo Mail hacked(?) - B-Con

It would seem that many Yahoo! Mail accounts have been compromised en masse this evening. I saw a couple of friends' get hacked myself, and read other people report more of same.<p>Anyone have any details? Was this a server side breach? Currently the news and Twitter are relatively silent about it.
======
lifeguard
I think it is a windows virus going around and yahoo webmail is just a
symptom:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/163uph/a_bunch_of_pe...](http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/163uph/a_bunch_of_people_i_know_with_yahoo_email/)

Any non-windows users affected?

------
bimbam1024
Where did you see this? Personal experience ?

